# Underworld Ascension angekündigt



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2014)

*Underworld Ascendant angekündigt*

Hallo liebe Community!

Für Freunde der Ultima Underworld Spiele gibt es eine gute Nachricht:



> *Underworld Ascension (mittlerweile in Underworld Ascendant umbenannt) - Neues Studio will Ultima Underworld wiederbeleben*
> 
> Das neu gegründete Studio  OtherSide Entertainment  kündigt sein Erstlingswerk Underworld Ascension  an, mit dem man die  klassische Rollenspielreihe Ultima Underworld  wiederbeleben wolle –  offenbar abgekoppelt von der Ultima-Marke.
> 
> ...



Erscheinen soll das Spiel für den PC. Ein Veröffentlichungszeitraum wurde bisher noch nicht genannt.


----------



## Kaisan (4. Juli 2014)

Hört sich allemal spannend an - auch wenn man natürlich abwarten muss, welche Qualitäten dieses junge Entwicklerstudio aufzuweisen hat. Ich werde das Projekt aber auf jeden Fall weiterhin im Auge behalten, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2015)

Am 4.Februar startet dazu eine Kickstarter-Kampagne: Underworld Ascendant - Underworld Ascendant

Mittlerweile heißt das Spiel übrigens Underworld Ascendant!


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist es auf kickstarter aufgetaucht und unterstützbar: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/othersidegames/underworld-ascendant

4players schreibt dazu:


> OtherSide Entertainment versucht bei Kickstarter mindestens 600.000 Dollar für die Entwicklung des 3D-Rollenspiels Underworld Ascendant für PC aufzutreiben. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen geistigen Nachfolger zu Ultima Underworld und Ultima Underworld 2.
> 
> Das  Spiel soll mehr als nur ein Dungeon-Crawler mit zeitgemäßer Grafik und  moderner Benutzeroberfläche sein, vielmehr soll die Unterwelt als  eigener "Charakter" auftreten. Als Spieler soll man sich zunächst als  Fremder in einer fremden Welt fühlen und sich dann später einer der  (rivalisierenden) Fraktionen anschließen können – dynamische  Geschichtsverläufe werden jedenfalls versprochen. Starten soll man als  Kämpfer, Dieb oder Magier und sich danach völlig frei weiterentwickeln  können. Zugleich wollen die Entwickler sicherstellen, dass man  Herausforderungen auf ziemlich kreative Art und Weise lösen kann. Es ist  gar vom "MacGyver" der Fantasywelt die Rede. Gekämpft wird wie gewohnt  aus der Ego-Perspektive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

schade habe bei dem titel erst gehofft es geht um ein videospiel mit kate beckinsale die selene in unterworld spielte


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2015)

Die Finanzierung des Spiels ist übrigens geglückt und es läuft noch 6 Tage lang: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/othersidegames/underworld-ascendant/posts


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2015)

Das  Ganze ist mittlerweile beendet und am Ende waren es 13.974 Unterstützer und $859.056 sind zusammen gekommen.
Auf der Webseite kann man übrigens noch weitermachen. Da geht jetzt auch Paypal.


----------

